# Stealth anabolics any good?



## JSEC50263 (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone ran stealth anabolics Cut Mix?  I just started and was wondering what others experience was.  I mean did it seem to be dosed correctly. Also i'm running 1ml ed which equals 50mg tren ace /50mg test prop /50 mg masteron.  First tren cycle so curious if you think I need to go 75mg of each or stay put.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 12, 2015)

They're a public source and I've seen them on Meso. Not someone I would ever do business with personally but I have no firsthand experience with them.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2015)

JSEC50263 said:


> Has anyone ran stealth's Cut Mix?  I just started and was wondering what others experience was.  I mean did it seem to be dosed correctly. Also i'm running 1ml ed which equals 50mg tren ace /50mg test prop /50 mg masteron.  First tren cycle so curious if you think I need to go 75mg of each or stay put.



tes/tren/mast combo isnt anything new.  

1ml of that ED is enough to grow/cut, etc.  You should be fine there if its your 1st time with it.  Just make sure to have some caber or prami around in the event you need it badly.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 12, 2015)

If stealth anabolics is the same stuff as Stealth Juice I can tell u that it is probably underdosed


----------



## stonetag (Aug 13, 2015)

Wouldn't you look for a g2g rep. before you bought the juice?


----------

